# StarBaits Boilies



## Carpjäger (2. Februar 2008)

#hwas haltet Ihr von den Starbaits Boilies ???? Und was sind scheedy boilies ..


----------



## darth carper (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Nichts!


----------



## Goldschuppi (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Starbaits hatte ich die Sorte CSL 25 Kg , die waren nicht der Hit . Die Boilies waren über konserviert , es gibt bessere Readys .

 Gruss Goldschuppi


----------



## jkc (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Hi, schau mal hier: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=108975&highlight=starbait


----------



## Carpjäger (3. Februar 2008)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

danke schön


----------



## Pyschocarp (5. Februar 2008)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Hi, 

tue dir und deinen Angelkollegen einen gefallen, rolle dir deine Köder bitte selber. 

Ich habe fast 3 Jahre gebraucht bis mir aufgefallen ist das die 
fertig Boilies von günstigen Preisen auch nicht gleich der Renner sind. 

Wir sind hier ne kleine Gruppe die sich auf die Produkte der http://www.watersportcentrale.eu/ fixiert haben. 

Seit dem wir von der Firma Futterprodukte nutzen sieht es bei uns anders aus. 

Die Fische nehmen auf jeden die frischen Lieber als die Totschläger:q:q:q. 

Nur ne Info teuer ist es nicht und wenn man einmal angefangen hat zu rollen hört man auch nicht mehr so schnell damit auf. :vik:

MFG

:vikyschocarp:vik:


----------



## carpking40 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*



Goldschuppi schrieb:


> Starbaits hatte ich die Sorte CSL 25 Kg , die waren nicht der Hit . Die Boilies waren über konserviert , es gibt bessere Readys .
> 
> Gruss Goldschuppi


ich fisch viel mit csl, bei mir laufen die echt gut, hast du zufällig noch welche? ich komm nicht mehr an welche ran
ne antwort wäre nett


----------



## Knigge007 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Lol die sind ja teuer..... dann kauf dir lieber SuccessfulBaits Readys von den Starbaits hört man egal wo nicht allzuviel gutes.

Aber test se ruhig mal, dann kannst dir n eigenes Bild machen - is immer besser !


----------



## Schleie! (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Die Teuren Sorten von Starbaits sind der Hammer, die fangen wie sau. kosten aber eben auch ihr geld.


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Wenn du Dir Boilies kaufen willst, dann nehm die von Successful Baits.
Diese fangen immer, sind günstig und gut Verdaubar für den Fisch.
Ich fische z.Z. den Scoberry von SB, wenn du was fischiges haben willst dann Monster Crab, Red Spice Fish oder Holi Rhone. Ich hab mir auch immer Readys von namentlichen Herstellern gekauft, für kurze Trips ohne vorfüttern O.K aber füttere mal für längere Zeit die Readys dann nimmt die fängigkeit dieser Produkte sehr schnell ab und das liegt am Konservier, da dieser in rauen Mengen in den Murmeln ist bitter wird. Mit den Murmeln von SB hatte ich das noch nicht, im gegenteil die Fänge wurden immer mehr.


----------



## nordisch (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Was andere von gewissen Boilies halten sollte Dir sehr egal sein. Kann sein das ein Boilie in Deinem Gewässer der Renner ist und in einem anderen so gut wie nichts fängt. Die fischigen Readys von Starbaits laufen in unseren Baggerlöchern z.B. sehr gut. Omega Fish, White Fish Pellet und Hot Demon haben nicht weniger Fisch gebracht als z.B. Red Spice Fish und Exclusive Fish von SB. Der Scoberry lief bei uns gar nicht. Der selbstgedrehte, leicht veränderte Spicy Liver von SB war jedoch der zuverlässigste Boilie den ich bei uns gefischt habe.
Probiere einfach aus was wann und wo bei Dir funktioniert. 
Gruß nordisch


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Ich schrieb nich das er den Scoberry holen sollte, ich schrieb das ich ihn z.Z fische.


----------



## nordisch (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Hallo Eilenburger,
das habe ich ja auch nicht behauptet. Es zeigt nur das ein Boilie nicht überall die gleichen Resultate bringt. In vielen Gewässern fängt der Scoberry gut, in meinem nicht.


----------



## Xxlxnbxrgxr Jxng (25. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Also das ist bei mir noch nicht der fall gewesen, ob in Kiesgruben oder in Seen mit hohen Schlammanteil.


----------



## SR-angler (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

Hallo,

von Starbaitsboilies wird im großen und ganzen niemand begeistert sein, aber Versuch macht klug an einem See laufen sie am anderen nicht. Bei uns fange ich mit meinen Starbaits Vanille zum Teil mehr als die anderen, gestern Abend zum Beispiel zwischen 19 und 22Uhr einen mit Spiegler mit 31Pfd. und einen Schuppi mit 18Pfd. Das ganze ist an einem 50ha Baggersee mit einem alten aber geringen Karpfenbestand.

Letztes Jahr habe ich verschiedene Sorten teurer Marken ausprobiert und das über lange Zeit mit mäßigem Erfolg. Dann habe ich über drei Wochen jeden Tag 3Std. am Abend mit den Vanille gefischt und konnte konstant täglich 1-3Carps überlisten. Dabei fing ich einige Carps auch doppelt. Und andere fingen nichts.

Also ich´las die Fische im See entscheiden auf welche Marke Sie stehen und nicht andere.

Mfg Tom


----------



## dib (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: StarBaits Boilies*

also von den SB CSL 24ern bin ich persönlich begeistert .habe damit sogar schon die 40 pfund marke geknackt, aber man darf auf jeden fall nicht lange damit füttern .


----------

